# Wanted the Movie



## Hawke (Jun 6, 2008)

Has anyone seen the trailer for this?

http://www.wantedmovie.com/

Comes out in theaters June 27, 2008.

YouTube Clip:

Official Trailer





Meet Fox (A. Jolie)


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 6, 2008)

Never heard of it, I will wait and see what others think first. I am cheap as some of you know.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, I've seen the trailer. Stylish, as you might expect, but I'm not overly ineterested in it.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't wait, I was a huge fan of the graphic novel and I'm excited to see what they do with it.  From the ads I see that they are using less assasins and they got rid of their protective suits.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanted_(comics)


----------



## Wild Bill (Jun 7, 2008)

I think it will be crap sanitized for the masses. The whole idea behind the comic was that they were super villains who ruled the world and most people were to sheep like to notice. The raped, robed, and killed for profit and pleasure. The story was dark and twisted. I loved it. The whole idea of making them benevolent assassins is lame. At best it will be a decent popcorn movie that I might rent when it comes out on DVD. I just hope it is better than League of Extraordinary Gentlemen. For every Spiderman and Batman Begins there is two or three of these stinkers.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude, I just read a little on the movie.  Yeah, they changed a lot.  He's braught in but there's no world ruling evil organization, there's no reference to them having killed all the superheros and running the show for the past 40 years.  Hell, the id doesnt even become a bad-guy's henchman.

Oh well, Millar rules as a writer, I'm sure it's not his choice to change it so much.  His run on the Ultimates is some of the best reading ever.


----------

